# Ipad + minidsp = awesome sound!



## bginvestor (Jan 13, 2008)

I successfully got the Ipad to run a digital signal into the minidsp. 

Details are here in my build log: http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/1496976-post143.html

Just wanted to pass this along for any folks playing w/ Ipads...


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

nicley done. have you thought about going over to mp3car.com they have an inovator grant, i know for most grants its only like 100$ but that can go a long way for doing something new al on your own  

check it out. it's a great program.


----------



## bginvestor (Jan 13, 2008)

eviling said:


> nicley done. have you thought about going over to mp3car.com they have an inovator grant, i know for most grants its only like 100$ but that can go a long way for doing something new al on your own
> 
> check it out. it's a great program.


Thanks 

Folks have been using the camera connector for a couple of years now w USB DACS devices..

However, I may be able one of first to try a minidsp.


----------



## nubz69 (Aug 27, 2005)

Could you PLEASE post a list of DACs you have tried that have worked with your ipad? I have been putting something like this off because there isn't enough info online to show it will work with "X" dac or device. I don't have the cash to buy device after device to see if it works.


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Nice job! 

The minidigi is also good to use because of its Asynchronous sample rate converter, which can help clean up EXTREME uncommon forms of jitter. This is typically not a problem in one box digital out solutions like home CD players with S/PDIF out, but for special interfaces like your which have many clocks along the single path it can be of benefit. (ie extra low quality clock in the usb hub).

Here some more stuff on jitter if you're interested.

NwAvGuy: Jitter Does it Matter?

This guy is also designing a very affordable DIY bus power USB DAC, which should be in direct competition with and IMO will KILL devices like the HRT iStreamer. If it turns out to function with the native Apple iOS USB audio drivers that is. It probably will work since he is going out of his way to make it a true windows plug and play DAC. 

"USB Audio Class 1 Compliant – Unlike most pro-audio interfaces that support 24/96, the ODAC requires no problematic proprietary drivers for XP, Vista, Windows 7, OS X or Linux. It’s true Plug-And-Play. It also does not require UAC2 drivers, like some DACs, which are not provided in any current version of Windows." 

It called the ODAC (Objective DAC; name says it all )

NwAvGuy: Objective Desktop Amp (ODA) & DAC

By the way, for anyone using your setup in a car, I would try to feed all powered devices from an isolated regulated high quality power supply (ipad, hub and all) since that is going to be the most critical part for that type of implementation in an electrically noisy car. Especially when that many devices are in the signal chain.


----------



## bginvestor (Jan 13, 2008)

nubz69 said:


> Could you PLEASE post a list of DACs you have tried that have worked with your ipad? I have been putting something like this off because there isn't enough info online to show it will work with "X" dac or device. I don't have the cash to buy device after device to see if it works.


I found a site that posted like 30 different DACS that work w the camera connector using the ipad but I can't find the link for the life on me. Sorry

I have only tried it on the minidsp.


----------



## bginvestor (Jan 13, 2008)

t3sn4f2 said:


> Nice job!
> 
> The minidigi is also good to use because of its Asynchronous sample rate converter, which can help clean up EXTREME uncommon forms of jitter. This is typically not a problem in one box digital out solutions like home CD players with S/PDIF out, but for special interfaces like your which have many clocks along the single path it can be of benefit. (ie extra low quality clock in the usb hub).
> 
> ...


Awesome info! Thanks so much. Actually, i was wanting to investigate the definition of jitter. Thx


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

bginvestor said:


> Awesome info! Thanks so much. Actually, i was wanting to investigate the definition of jitter. Thx


No pro. Here's a great thread also on the topic, wasn't concluded but great none the less. This is from a guy who actually helped design DAC _chips_ not just "DACs".

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/how-articles-provided-our-members/78465-mathematics-jitter.html


----------



## nubz69 (Aug 27, 2005)

bginvestor said:


> I found a site that posted like 30 different DACS that work w the camera connector using the ipad but I can't find the link for the life on me. Sorry
> 
> I have only tried it on the minidsp.


Could you post a link to it? I have searched around and haven't found a list.


----------



## bginvestor (Jan 13, 2008)

nubz69 said:


> Could you post a link to it? I have searched around and haven't found a list.


Sorry, to reiterate, I couldn't find the link. Thx


----------



## nubz69 (Aug 27, 2005)

bginvestor said:


> Sorry, to reiterate, I couldn't find the link. Thx


LOL sorry, I missed the end of that last post. If you ever run into it again, please share it.


----------



## rebar (Nov 25, 2014)

t3sn4f2 said:


> This guy is also designing a very affordable DIY bus power USB DAC, which should be in direct competition with and IMO will KILL devices like the HRT iStreamer. If it turns out to function with the native Apple iOS USB audio drivers that is. It probably will work since he is going out of his way to make it a true windows plug and play DAC.
> 
> 
> It called the ODAC (Objective DAC; name says it all )
> ...


Sorry I must be tired. But did that diy usb dac ever turn out to be better than the iStreamer I'm thinking about buying?


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

rebar said:


> Sorry I must be tired. But did that diy usb dac ever turn out to be better than the iStreamer I'm thinking about buying?


I don't know how they compare, especially in a car environment where the power source is dirty. But on its own, it is about as good as it gets. And way beyond what it needs to be in order to be transparent in any signal chain.


----------



## rebar (Nov 25, 2014)

t3sn4f2 said:


> I don't know how they compare, especially in a car environment where the power source is dirty. But on its own, it is about as good as it gets. And way beyond what it needs to be in order to be transparent in any signal chain.


Looks like YoYoDyne is building the *ODAC* for NwAvGuy.

Im thinking about iphone5 --> ODAC --> miniDSP --> car amps 

Whats the difference between the ODAC and istreamer 12v for car audio?


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

rebar said:


> Looks like YoYoDyne is building the *ODAC* for NwAvGuy.
> 
> Im thinking about iphone5 --> ODAC --> miniDSP --> car amps
> 
> Whats the difference between the ODAC and istreamer 12v for car audio?


Well the ODAC won't run on an iPhone/iPod late time I checked. It also doesn't have an external power input so the compatible source need to be able to provide enough current to power it.

I'd go with a Pure i-20 digital dock and minidsp minidigi digital input module instead of going the analog out route with the istreamer. Then for master volume control it would be a better option to use a potentiometer on the miniDSP than to use the pure docks master volume control option. Which is severely limited in many ways. You might want to check though that the Pure dock is still capable of functioning on the latest iOS.


----------



## rebar (Nov 25, 2014)

t3sn4f2 said:


> I'd go with a Pure i-20 digital dock and minidsp minidigi digital input module instead of going the analog out route with the istreamer. Then for master volume control it would be a better option to use a potentiometer on the miniDSP than to use the pure docks master volume control option. Which is severely limited in many ways. You might want to check though that the Pure dock is still capable of functioning on the latest iOS.


Iv crossed the pure off my list because of bad reviews regarding the needed 30 pin to lightning adapter's built in DAC chip. 

And since I had narrowed it down to the HRT streamer 12v, I found your post about the ODAC "_KILLing devices like the HRT iStreamer_"

Honestly, Im confused with DAC this DAC that.. And why apple never released a lightning to component rca adapter..


----------

